# Scouting trip was a success, multiple big fish released!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Caleb hung up the duck decoys and got back out on the water yesterday morning to do a little scouting. Didnâ€™t take him long to get dialed back in as you can see from the pictures. Released a couple of nice trout up to 25.5 inches, a monster bull red and then kept a few for dinner.

We have openings in Feb & March for anyone interested in catching some fish.


----------

